
Y Combinator News Tag Cloud - xirium
http://www.ycombinator.search.xirium.com/tag.html
======
bootload
_"... Y Combinator News Tag Cloud ..."_

Can't wget the rss feed (nice addition) or add to browser

~~~
xirium
The former may be fun with ampersands in shell commands. Try double quotes
around the URL. The latter is a world of pain. What version of what browser
are you using?

~~~
bootload
_"What version of what browser are you using?"_

Fox3, I'll try it with quotes with wget. I like the idea of personalised RSS
feeds.

------
sc
You might want to ignore singularities. Once-mentioned non-tags currently
pollute the cloud.

~~~
xirium
There's a section in the script to only give the top 100 tags. I commented it
out so that you could initially see the full range of curiosities. Long term,
there will be a more concise list.

Tags: [tagging] [outliers] [singletons]

------
alaskamiller
What's your contact info? Let's get in touch.

~~~
xirium
Profile temporarily changed.

------
epi0Bauqu
Where are these tags from exactly?

~~~
jcl
Presumably, it's any text enclosed in [brackets] in a news item or comment.
(hence all the numeric tags from code)

~~~
xirium
Specifically, anything that matches the case-insensitive regex
\\[[0-9A-Z_\\.\\-]+\\] and there's already a surprising number which provide
useful searches.

Tags: [search] [tagging] [regex] [meta]

